# Nutella Cookies



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

*Nutella Cookies*








300 grams Nutella 
100 grams mini M&Ms
85 grams flour
1 large egg
1 Teaspoon Baking Powder













Mix all ingredients into medium bowl. 
Divide into 2 ounce portions and roll like a meatball. Space out on baking sheet as they will expand.







Bake at 350F 12 to 15 minutes depending on your oven.







Enjoy!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2022)

Interesting I don't think I've ever had Nutella or if I have I can't remember it


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Interesting I don't think I've ever had Nutella or if I have I can't remember it


It's made from hazel nuts and cocoa - the commercial version is acceptable. I made a homemade version awhile back where I smoked the hazel nuts first - mostly because I could. Anyways.. super simple and delicious cookie recipe - can also be used with a gluten free flour to make them entirely gluten free if desired.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 8, 2022)

Tall glass of ice cold milk and that plate would disappear!  Looks darn good. 
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Tall glass of ice cold milk and that plate would disappear!  Looks darn good.
> Jim


 Thank you.. and yes.. they did not last long!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 8, 2022)

Wow! My kids are going to love this! My wife’s family is from Wiesbaden and I was born in Nuremberg, so Nutella is pretty much always in the cupboard. We’ve never used it for baking though. Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! My kids are going to love this! My wife’s family is from Wiesbaden and I was born in Nuremberg, so Nutella is pretty much always in the cupboard. We’ve never used it for baking though. Thank you for the recipe!



You're welcome! Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 8, 2022)

Man those look good. I wonder if the recipe would adapt well to brownies.
Looking at your pic of ingredients it appears that the baking powder is a Tablespoon, using the egg yolk for reference.


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Man those look good. I wonder if the recipe would adapt well to brownies.
> Looking at your pic of ingredients it appears that the baking powder is a Tablespoon, using the egg yolk for reference.




I don't see why you couldn't make these in like an 8x8 pan as brownies? and definitely just one teaspoon.. the picture is a little deceptive as that stuff tends to go all over the place.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm all about sweets, and always have Nutella in the cupboard next to the peanut butter.

never thought to make cookies with it until NOW.
thanks Charlie

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I'm all about sweets, and always have Nutella in the cupboard next to the peanut butter.
> 
> never thought to make cookies with it until NOW.
> thanks Charlie
> ...




Haha you're welcome!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

I tried Nutella once and really didn't care for it. I gotta admit though, those cookies look really good. Very creative to say the least.

Robert


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 9, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I tried Nutella once and really didn't care for it. I gotta admit though, those cookies look really good. Very creative to say the least.
> 
> Robert



Thank you!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 12, 2022)

I've never tried Nutella, but the cookies do look good,
Gary


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 12, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I've never tried Nutella, but the cookies do look good,
> Gary



Thank you!



Vigoole said:


> Omg, my husband will be happy if i would make it!!! Looks veary great! Thank you!



Thank you!


----------



## charlesmoxley (May 27, 2022)

I think my kids will like it )


----------



## kilo charlie (May 27, 2022)

charlesmoxley said:


> I think my kids will like it )


Let us know what they think!


----------



## charlesmoxley (Jun 3, 2022)

We had fun making them, and devoured them in an hour))). Thank you so much from the whole family


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 3, 2022)

charlesmoxley said:


> We had fun making them, and devoured them in an hour))). Thank you so much from the whole family


My pleasure to share.. glad they were enjoyed by all!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2022)

We never had Nutella, but those cookies look Great !!
I've seen it advertised, but had no idea what it was.
Thanks for Showing!

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> We never had Nutella, but those cookies look Great !!
> I've seen it advertised, but had no idea what it was.
> Thanks for Showing!
> 
> Bear


Never too late to try something new Bear!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 3, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Never too late to try something new Bear!


I highly recommend them 

 Bearcarver
 ! I believe Nutella is more proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy!


----------

